
Redundant Variables Are Pure Evil - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/09/01/redundant-variables-are-evil.html?2015-35
======
Arcten
For the example in the article, I think I'm inclined to agree. However, with
something like

numIterations = 5

foo(numIterations)

versus

foo(5)

I think adding that extra variable greatly improves readability by removing
the step that requires jumping to the function signature to understand what
the integer argument is doing.

